# Manta Ray clone build



## Landarts (Aug 31, 2019)

I purchased a 24" Schwinn Speedster frame to build up a Manta Ray clone.  It has been since I was a kid along time ago to build a bike up from scratch.  Just want to build it to have fun with and take to car shows in my 72 Chevy Cheyenne.  Not looking to build it with all NOS parts, just want the look and feel.

Here are the items I am not sure of:
-Will a crank from a 26" Schwinn middle weight work or do I need to look for a crank from a 24"
-What would be the proper size for the handle bars, Ape Hangers or mid rise
-Really am clueless on rim actual size.  I know I need a 24" rim, but width

Here is a picture of the frame I am starting with.


----------



## unregistered (Aug 31, 2019)

Really rough stab here - I've never been around a Manta-Ray before. 

1.) I'd think 24''. Cranks off a 26'' bike are longer and liable to strike the ground, especially when leaning into turns.
2.) Google image search "Schwinn Manta-Ray" would help queue you into some similar bars. Being a custom, I wouldn't stress it much - just find a pair you like.
3.) I believe these bikes were like the Fastback and took either an S5 or S6 Schwinn rim and tire.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Bman212 (Aug 31, 2019)

24x1 3/8. Same as fastback but 24 instead of 20. Should be an S5 rim. Bars are mid rise, shorter than stingray bars. I have a set in the shed for you. Can’t remember on crank but will look at my pics from my old silver mist manta. Big ticket item is the manta seat. Will cost a couple hundred but worth every penny. Sissy bar is standard late sixties to seventies.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 1, 2019)

My Avatar shows an early attempt at a Stingray for adult clone that I created from a 1959 24" Racer. It was done out of necessity as this model Racer was marketed towards boys aged 9 - 11, and was a real beast for an average adult to ride. It was a pretty simple changeover, white smoothie saddle and sissy bar, hi-rise bars, chain guard, shorty Collegiate fenders and a three speed Stik type shifter.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Closer to a Manta Ray clone is my 1975 Schwinn 5 speed Speedster, which was purchased as seen from a fellow Caber pretty much as seen here (I did add the Collegiate shorty fenders to it also). I also have an identical Speedster with a 3 speed Sturmey & white smoothie, my daughter has it.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    All three are great riding and fun bikes to own - it's pretty amazing how many "I had one just like it" comments they get.


----------



## Landarts (Sep 3, 2019)

That bike is what I am shooting for, looks amazing.  What size handlebars are those and how about the crank size.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 3, 2019)

Bars are aftermarket with a 12" rise, very close to the style which would have been used on 1967 Fastback. Crank is 6 1/2" with a 52 tooth "Mag" sprocket.


----------



## Landarts (Sep 3, 2019)

Thank you! Very helpful....


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 3, 2019)

Are you building yours as a 5 speed or as a 1 - 3 speed?


----------



## Landarts (Sep 3, 2019)

Not sure yet, just started looking at rims and options.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 3, 2019)

The single speed, three speed bikes would use the same 6 1/2" crank, but would use a 46 tooth sprocket, available as mag or 4 hole type. The mag style is the more readily available type and was used on many Schwinn 20", 24" & 26" Schwinn models.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 3, 2019)

Keep on the lookout for a 24" Schwinn Breeze, Racer or Speedster. They can usually be found rather cheap, and can provide a lot of the parts needed for your build.


----------



## Landarts (Sep 3, 2019)

See the first post, I am starting with a Speedster frame and forks.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes, I'm aware of your starting point. It doesn't discount finding a similar complete bike to use as a parts donor. There is a very nice blue 24" Breeze listed for sale near me that would be a perfect candidate if it were close to you. You'd get a perfect wheel set, crank & sprocket (plus hardware), gooseneck, seatpost & clamp, grips, brakes & levers, chrome fenders, etc. Of course, you're more likely to find such a donor bike after you have purchased your parts separately! Just something to keep in mind while you search. Good luck with your build!


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 4, 2019)

Guys name is Derrick Hodges, he has had it listed on FB marketplace for 16 weeks at $65. - I believe he would take less to move it. I have his pics that I will send in PM. Gooseneck looks rough and he says it will need tires. He has a Suburban I'm on the fence about, so feel free to contact him and make offer, I can help with packing & shipping. PM also sent.


----------



## Landarts (Sep 5, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> Guys name is Derrick Hodges, he has had it listed on FB marketplace for 16 weeks at $65. - I believe he would take less to move it. I have his pics that I will send in PM. Gooseneck looks rough and he says it will need tires. He has a Suburban I'm on the fence about, so feel free to contact him and make offer, I can help with packing & shipping. PM also sent.




I was able to locate a 24" Breeze 3 speed women's bike for a donor.  I sent you P.M.


----------



## Tomschwinning#1 (Sep 6, 2019)

I have a 72 yellew Manta..missing just a few parts..pm me. Will let it go cheap


----------



## Landarts (Sep 6, 2019)

So the 24" Breeze I had lined up fell through. When they took it to the shop to send it they wanted 174.00 for shipping. I backed out since the bike was only $50. So I will be looking for another 24" donor bike.


----------



## Landarts (Sep 8, 2019)

Tomschwinning#1 said:


> I have a 72 yellew Manta..missing just a few parts..pm me. Will let it go cheap



Tomschwinning I sent you a PM regarding Manta Ray.


----------



## Landarts (Sep 8, 2019)

I did not pick up a 24" donor bike but I did pickup two 26: bikes for projects over the winter.  One is a 26" 1970 Schwinn Hollywood womens bike from Chicago with a 2 speed yellow kickback hub and the other bike is a 26" 1975 Schwinn Heavy Duty also a Chicago bike.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice projects for the winter, and often times when you get involved in other projects is when you find the parts you need for another.


----------



## Landarts (Sep 28, 2019)

Finally got a 24" Speedster, womens bike to use as a donor for the build. Over the next week I will take pictures of what I am starting with, the teardown and what will be used to build up the clone Manta Ray.


----------



## Landarts (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Landarts (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Landarts (Oct 5, 2019)

Working on tearing down and making a list of what I might need to wrap it up. I will need new tires and tubes for sure. Bought seat, seat mount, handlebars, and a few more items. Going to assemble first and ride, then decide if I want to do a total repaint or not. The donor bike was a 3 speed and the handle bar mount shift was not in very good shape. Might consider doing a top bar mount shifter.


----------



## Landarts (Oct 6, 2019)

Got a little bit of assembly done today. The seat is to small so I am on the hunt for a longer seat.


----------

